# Rat in the friggin toilet?!!



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2019)

I have to get up early in the morning.
So of course I just brushed my teeth and took a leak and flushed the toilet....And heard a splash as a rather large rat came flying up, over and out of the toilet!
I was able to get the door closed and capture him under the bathroom garbage can after a rather heroic battle. Then got him in a bag and walked him down to the end if the street and let him go. All of this near midnight. And in my boxer shorts.
I've never had this happen before. I've never even known anyone that has ever had this happen to them.... I've seen rats outside on occasion. They eat mangos from my neighbors trees.
But rats in my sewer pipes?
My wife is hysterical. So is my dog.
I'm going to go out on my patio and set up 4 traps to make them feel "better". But I just don't know what else I CAN do.
Have any of you ever had this happen?
I'm guessing (hoping) that it's rare.....
This has been an awful day as far as pest go. Because earlier this evening, a cockroach walked into the kitchen from the garage.
The horror!
Thanks


----------



## ascott (Feb 23, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have to get up early in the morning.
> So of course I just brushed my teeth and took a leak and flushed the toilet....And heard a splash as a rather large rat came flying up, over and out of the toilet!
> I was able to get the door closed and capture him under the bathroom garbage can after a rather heroic battle. Then got him in a bag and walked him down to the end if the street and let him go. All of this near midnight. And in my boxer shorts.
> I've never had this happen before. I've never even known anyone that has ever had this happen to them.... I've seen rats outside on occasion. They eat mangos from my neighbors trees.
> ...



O M G!!!!!!!!! LITTLE bastard. if I were the female in the house I would give huge praise to the "man" in the house in his boxers at midnight rescuing me from the evil nasty rat....carry on my mighty man.....


----------



## jaizei (Feb 23, 2019)

Locking toilet lid 


Never had it happen but I heard of it before.


----------



## ascott (Feb 23, 2019)

jaizei said:


> Locking toilet lid
> 
> 
> Never had it happen but I heard of it before.


 A brick or a big fatty person sitting there all night -


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 24, 2019)

Why do these things just keep happening to you?

Why are these critters so attracted to you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2019)

I didn't check the traps out back before I left this morning.
But I'm sure i caught one or more and I'll be buying more traps today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2019)

ascott said:


> A brick or a big fatty person sitting there all night -


I have both, actually. If needed.


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Feb 24, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have to get up early in the morning.
> So of course I just brushed my teeth and took a leak and flushed the toilet....And heard a splash as a rather large rat came flying up, over and out of the toilet!
> I was able to get the door closed and capture him under the bathroom garbage can after a rather heroic battle. Then got him in a bag and walked him down to the end if the street and let him go. All of this near midnight. And in my boxer shorts.
> I've never had this happen before. I've never even known anyone that has ever had this happen to them.... I've seen rats outside on occasion. They eat mangos from my neighbors trees.
> ...


Ive never had anything like that but I do have a funny rodent story...


It was just a normal day in elementary school when suddenly on the loud speaker someone said “this is a lockdown...”. So we did the whole drill and it turned out it wasn’t a drill, a squirrel got into the school and was going basserk. I don’t know why we had to lock the door, because last time I checked squirrels can’t open doors...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2019)

I've never understood how rats can get into pipes then up into a toilet filled with water. Yipes!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 24, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I've never understood how rats can get into pipes then up into a toilet filled with water. Yipes!



Well.... rats are pretty good swimmers, and sewer lines are full of all kinds of “morsels” and the pipes themselves are not 100% full (ever), so there are all kinds of crawl spaces, hiding spaces and scampering room. Probably all kinds of creepy crawly things in the hidden underground, from unwanted/discarded pet snakes, alligstors and crocs, to who knows what else.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2019)

I just spoke to my neighbor to the west 
She had a rat jump out on her via the toilet last month but was embarrassed to mention it.
So, I need to get ahold of the city....


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2019)

HA!!! Florida... All the best stories come out of Florida. I would totally fit in there!

Get the Victor snap traps. Stronger springs and very effective. The Tomcat brand is weak and the rats will take your bait and laugh at you. Keep your dog away from the Victor traps...


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 24, 2019)

Here’s some good to know info, or scary to know.

https://mysteriousuniverse.org/2014/06/bizarre-sewer-dwelling-beasts-of-the-world/


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2019)

Tom said:


> HA!!! Florida... All the best stories come out of Florida. I would totally fit in there!
> 
> Get the Victor snap traps. Stronger springs and very effective. The Tomcat brand is weak and the rats will take your bait and laugh at you. Keep your dog away from the Victor traps...


Yep
Its WAR time


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 24, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep
> Its WAR time


Were these really rats, or mice? (Please say mice...if a rat jumped out at me I wouldn't live to tell the story!)


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 24, 2019)

I would have died!!


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 24, 2019)

You need more cats against the rats ....
Sorry Ed, I know you don`t like cats, but a big tomcat can get rats and kill them.... Just think it over...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Were these really rats, or mice? (Please say mice...if a rat jumped out at me I wouldn't live to tell the story!)


A rat.
A rather large rat.
About 1/4 the size of my dog


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> You need more cats against the rats ....
> Sorry Ed, I know you don`t like cats, but a big tomcat can get rats and kill them.... Just think it over...


I'd really rather have rats then cats.
So far the neighborhood cats have been a larger pain in my rear.


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 24, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd really rather have rats then cats.
> So far the neighborhood cats have been a larger pain in my rear.


I don`t understand you my friend. A cat would never sit in your toilet and maybe bite you in the ..... 
A cat would kill that nasty rat.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 24, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A rat.
> A rather large rat.
> About 1/4 the size of my dog


Can't bring myself to "like" this post! 
Yikes! [emoji33] Yup, I'd be dead!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> I don`t understand you my friend. A cat would never sit in your toilet and maybe bite you in the .....
> A cat would kill that nasty rat.


LOL!!


----------



## wellington (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh man I have a rather scary yet funny vision of what would or could happen had you been sitting down on the toilet or sat there longer, yikes lol. 
Sure hope you don't get any more and it is a freak thing.


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 24, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A rat.
> A rather large rat.
> About 1/4 the size of my dog


Your dog isn`t big Ed. It is a tiny dog. So it seems to me a very tiny rat....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2019)

Suki is now a hefty 3.3 pounds.
The rat might have been almost a pound.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2019)

wellington said:


> Oh man I have a rather scary yet funny vision of what would or could happen had you been sitting down on the toilet or sat there longer, yikes lol.
> Sure hope you don't get any more and it is a freak thing.


Me too!
I'll never be able to use the toilet the same ever again.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Feb 24, 2019)

Once I saw my Great Dane super excited about something. Tail wagging and bowing and jumping up occasionally. Very excited big puppy. 
“Did you find a friend buddy? What did you find? Is something under the house?”

Came back outside to see a dead rat under the carport. Had a dinner party arriving soon. Called my husband frantically to tell him to hurry so he could get rid of it.


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 25, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is now a hefty 3.3 pounds.
> The rat might have been almost a pound.


Ed, I was only making a joke.


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 25, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too!
> I'll never be able to use the toilet the same ever again.


In Germany you can get a thing like a flap for the drain pipe. Let things go out ( of the toilet ) but don`t let things ( like rats ) go in the drain pipe. Maybe you can get something like this flap for your drain pipe so that you can use your toilet without fear....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 25, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> In Germany you can get a thing like a flap for the drain pipe. Let things go out ( of the toilet ) but don`t let things ( like rats ) go in the drain pipe. Maybe you can get something like this flap for your drain pipe so that you can use your toilet without fear....


That modification would take some excavation work.
Hopefully this issue will pass.
I bought this house in 2004 and this is my first.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 25, 2019)

I killed 2 more rats in traps last night out of 7 traps I set.
They were the only traps set off, but neither rat was killed cleanly.
Both had suffered and 1 was still not dead.
This is not so easy.


----------



## LaLaP (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh goodness! I'm just seeing this thread now. What a frightenening experience and now the killing sounds traumatic. So sorry. 

In college I briefly lived in a house with rats. Once I woke up with one sitting on my chest sniffing my nose and then a week later I woke up to one under my blankets brushing up against my leg. I set a trap and got him but it sprayed blood everywhere. It looked like a murder happened in my bedroom. I moved out quickly after that. The killing was worst part.


----------



## wellington (Feb 25, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I killed 2 more rats in traps last night out of 7 traps I set.
> They were the only traps set off, but neither rat was killed cleanly.
> Both had suffered and 1 was still not dead.
> This is not so easy.


More expensive but not as gruesome is the electrifying traps. You dont have to look at the dead rat either. 
I cant do the traps that wont kill them instantly. Had too many snap traps just hurt them and then my heart breaks for them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

The city came out this morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

The "clean out" pipe broke off when they tried to remove the cap


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

The inspection camera showed the cast iron pipes to be in pretty good shape.
No rats or insects or holes from the house drains to the street.
So no active rodent situation.
Just a new issue.
A broken clean out pipe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

I called Roto Rooter and Art plumbing.
Both gave free estimates.
Both want about 3 grand to replace a whole section of pipe. 
Neither want to repair it.
This is just an inspection pipe, mind you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

I dug it out and replaced the junction with a PVC "T". And a new 2" inspection pipe.
Now I'm going to encapsulate it and strengthen it with rocks and 2 bags of cement.
It should be plenty strong and very permanent.
It cost about $100.
However, the cause of the sewer rats has still not been determined.
But it looks like it might have been a freak occurrence.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2019)

You mean the city workers broke the pipe but are then not responsible for fixing it? Blah!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 26, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I called Roto Rooter and Art plumbing.
> Both gave free estimates.
> Both want about 3 grand to replace a whole section of pipe.
> Neither want to repair it.
> This is just an inspection pipe, mind you.


Yikes! We're using this word a lot in this thread! Yikes!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 26, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> You mean the city workers broke the pipe but are then not responsible for fixing it? Blah!


I'm surprised they came out at all. Here, anything from the street to the house is the homeowner's responsibility. At least it's that way with water lines.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> You mean the city workers broke the pipe but are then not responsible for fixing it? Blah!


No
Anything from the street to your house is YOUR property.
Besides. It looks like it was previously repaired.
Just as @KarenSoCal said


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm surprised they came out at all. Here, anything from the street to the house is the homeowner's responsibility. At least it's that way with water lines.


Yes
I was impressed.
One Email and 12 hours later two trucks and 4 workers at my house!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 26, 2019)

All done.
After it rains that is....And it WILL RAIN.
I just poured in two bags of cement, dry.
My back hurts like Hell.
Tomorrow I'll shovel soil back over the top and trim back my plants.
I'm going to smear some grease on the end cap and secure it with a stainless steel screw for the next time anyone needs access to the inspection pipe.
Probably long after I've moved.


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s some good to know info, or scary to know.
> 
> https://mysteriousuniverse.org/2014/06/bizarre-sewer-dwelling-beasts-of-the-world/



ewww.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 27, 2019)

Ed, was this on your news!!
It was on my FB! He was in the pipes!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2019)

https://www.ar15.com/forums/General/Florida-so-the-snek-is-bad-snek/5-2193449/


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 27, 2019)

Momof4 said:


> Ed, was this on your news!!
> It was on my FB! He was in the pipes!!
> View attachment 266004


Nice
Apparently it's a jungle in there.
It looks like ap reticulated python. I wonder if the actual size was photoshopped?]


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Mar 2, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A rat.
> A rather large rat.
> About 1/4 the size of my dog


Yeah, you need a cat. About the size of your dog. Maybe two.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Mar 2, 2019)

Momof4 said:


> Ed, was this on your news!!
> It was on my FB! He was in the pipes!!
> View attachment 266004


Now THAT'S one of the reasons I don't live in SOUTH Florida.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice
> Apparently it's a jungle in there.
> It looks like ap reticulated python. I wonder if the actual size was photoshopped?]


I think you're right. The man's shadow is Attached to his feet, but there is no shadow for the snake. The backhoe is closer to the camera.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 3, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I think you're right. The man's shadow is Attached to his feet, but there is no shadow for the snake. The backhoe is closer to the camera.


@Yvonne G, you have a good eye! You should be able to take awesome photos! Why do you say you can't? 

Chug (he's bragging here), is this month's calendar guy. I took it with my Galaxy cell phone, on my kitchen counter, with natural light. These new cell phones have amazing cameras, and it's always with you.

You can do it!


----------

